# Full size ultras in BMW 745li



## expo615 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm looking for some opinions on what I should do with my 745li. The factory radio still works and sounds really good and a bit scared to change it. I have only a few options for the head unit since a mobridge is not available for a 2003. I have found instructions on grabbing low level signal off the amplifier board and I have a alpine media hub and 701 processor. I have full body ultra horns already but the door speakers are small so I guess I would need to build kick panels or build the doors to get a decent size mid in there.

Anybody ever did an install on one of these cars, any suggestions?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Does yours have the factory sub location under the seat? I can't remember the age of that model. Or is it have door speakers only with no kick panel or is it still when they used kick panel mid bass . Can u post up some pics , I know my bmw s I just don't know years very well . I have to see what it is. Yours has most bus have you checked with diceon they I think may have a option for a line out . Mobridge has a variety of newer cars diceon seems if I remember covers some of the older ones . As far as horns it's a good car , I think Mic Wallace ( sorry if I misspelled) had a bmw with mini horns of that era you can see it in the pics thread that's very nice. A lot of folks on here say it sounded very nice. 

We would like to see some pics of you have any. I'm sure some others will chime in and chat with you.


----------



## expo615 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll have to put up some pics of the doors and dash but I haven't started on it yet. It has the 8" woofers under the seats.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

BMW doors suck for speakers. They almost always have the map pocket at the bottom front, right where you would want to install a speaker. That means you can't just drop in a speaker without building an enclosure there, basically.

I would try for custom kick panels if it were my car. In fact, I have said a few times before that custom kick panels would be the next upgrade to my Audi's system. I'm getting some pretty big cancellations on my left midbass speaker in the driver's door. I think they are due to reflections between the door and the center console, which directly faces the door.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of that year BMW have a stereo output on the hedunit that activates when you remove the factory amplifier from the system. Others you can pick up signal in other ways as you mention. 

Midbass in the kick panels is my suggestion, 6.5" or 8" depending on budget and confort level with modifications to the car. If you want to be able to remove the audio system later you can buy a set of door panels from a junk yard and do fabrication to mount a 8" preferred or a 6.5"


----------



## expo615 (Mar 16, 2015)

Eric, I found out that the "radio" in the front has an amp that powers the front speakers and the rear amp does the rest. You can have it coded for the standard system and then you can grab low level out of the harness. I found a salvage yard parting out some BMW cars I'm gonna try to get a pair of door panels to build and keep my originals.


----------

